# Cigar pens with cigar bands



## ltkrause (Jun 20, 2013)

These are going to be sold in a local cigar shop soon.  I already have orders for more!



Loren


----------



## Turned Around (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice. I thought about going to my local stogie stop as well. He was interested in the one I had on me a few times when I went up there.

What's the one on the end (far right)? It's the only one I can't make out.


----------



## healeydays (Jun 20, 2013)

I know the answer to that one.  That is the 7-20-4 cigar and built it into one of the largest cigar manufacturers in Manchester NH.   Still got downtown mill city buildings that have plaques stating that this bldg was the incoming tobacco warehouse, that bldg was the rolling house etc..


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice looking pens and the finish is very nice as well. Hope they sell like hot cakes and keep you busy, Loren.


----------



## ltkrause (Jun 20, 2013)

Exactly right!  7-20-4 in a 4-40 is one of my favorite quick smokes!


----------



## Turned Around (Jun 20, 2013)

Out of curiosity, how does that work with your cigar shop? Do you sell them to the owner and he resells them, or is it a consignment thing?


----------



## ltkrause (Jun 20, 2013)

Right now, it's consignment.  This is the first batch so if they sell well, he may place a larger order.  I'm also putting some business cards with them so that if someone wants a specific band on a pen, I can do that as well.  I'll be doing some with Gurka Triad ($100-$200 each cigar depending on size!!) bands this weekend.  One will definitely stay in my pocket .


----------



## Turned Around (Jun 20, 2013)

Not a bad price for them. They look good. the cigar label pens i've done so far have all been big bands, wrapped all the way around the tube and then encased in PR. those were all on Sierras though, haven't tried your style yet. Keep it up. if you need more bands, let me know.


----------



## keithlong (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice pens indeed.


----------



## angboy (Jun 21, 2013)

That's great, especially the more orders!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 21, 2013)

Very nice pens. You should do very well with them.


----------



## vanngo5d (Jun 21, 2013)

Great looking pens. Love the use of the bands.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 21, 2013)

Very nice looking pens!!


----------



## dozuki (Aug 1, 2013)

Well I have been known to enjoy the occational cigar and I turn pens.  I have thinking about putting the two togeather also.  Yours look great.  I was wondering how you apply the bands to the cigar pen.  I was thinking of using CA but was woried it might bleed through


----------



## ltkrause (Aug 3, 2013)

Easiest way to do it is to use mod podge or watered down Elmer's to apply the label first then give it a good top coat with the same.  You'll want to let it dry for 12-24 hours before starting a CA finish.


----------



## tommy2tone (Aug 4, 2013)

Those look good. I was thinking of using cigar bands on decals??


----------

